# Best clippers?



## lperez625 (Mar 9, 2014)

I scoured the forum and I couldn't find anything on this. What would be the best clippers for the coarse poodle hair? I know the Wahl peanut is good for feet and face. I want something that will cut through the coat without difficulty! I pick up my pup on Friday, so I don't need it yet, I'm just beginning my research. Thanks all!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm a professional groomer and do approximately 100 poodles in my shop on a 4-6 week schedule. My clipper of choice is actually a trimer - the Wahl bravura. It has a 5 in 1 blade meaning it can shave like a 9, 10, 15, 30 and 40 blade with a flick of a lever on the blade. Purchase Wahl stainless steel snap-on comb attachments made for it and you can cut hair up to approximately 2" long. I rarely pick up my normal clipper except for matted dogs getting a shave-down.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

If you use the "search" and type in clippers - there is tons of information there. I've just been through it. We settled on Oster clippers and Wahl trimmer.


----------



## kelleydianne3 (Mar 13, 2014)

*Andis AGRV Power Groom*

I have been grooming professionally for 18 years and I bought the Andis AGRV Power Groom single speed clippers about 6 months ago. They are the lightest, smallest and fastest clippers on the market and the BEST I have ever owned! I do an average 15 of haircuts a day and they run like a new Corvette and don't get hot. They can be used cordless but I don't. DO NOT get the 5 speed in this model! The Wahl steel comb attachments are the best available! Hope this helps!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

And don't get the Wahl peanut--not powerful enough for poodles. Also, Wahl is a really good company but don't get their cheaper clippers (the $60 ones). Their medium to higher end clippers are awesome though, and so is their customer service.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have Wahl bravura and bravura mini (for face and feet). Use the combs like kanatadoggroomer does for body coat. Like them both.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

I LOVE my cordless Laube Litening very lightweight with a lot of power and the ability to get through anything. 
For home groomers and those who don't want to spend that much I recommend the andis agc2 a nice starter clipper that'll manage most coats.


----------



## lperez625 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

